# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Zhakonda; La Joconde; La Gioconda; Mona Lisa

## Fiori

Ndoshta portreti me i diskutuar historikisht dhe boterisht, Zhakonda e Da Vincit. 

*Disa kuriozitete mbi jetën e pikturës.*

Lisa Gherardini Giocondo (Mona Lisa) lindi ne 1479 dhe mendohet te kete qene rreth 24 vjec ne kohen kur Leonardo pikturoi portretin e saj. 

Ne 1495 ( 16 vjec) Lisa u martua me Francesco Di Bartolomeo Di Zanobi del Giocondo, i cili kish pas qene i martuar dy here (grate kishin vdekur) dhe ishte 19 vjec me i madh se Lisa. Duke qene i pasur, egziston besimi se ai ka paguar da Vincin per ti bere portretin e gruas se tij (ky portret nuk u be ndonjehere pjese e koleksionit te tij).

Da Vinci ka perdorur efektin e "sfumatos" per te pikturuar portretin e Mona Lises, kjo per te shmangur vijat dhe per te krijuar nje efekt atmosferik. 

Ne 1530 piktura i kaloi mbretit te Frances, Francis I , i cili pagoi gati $105,000. Ne ate kohe piktura mund te admirohej vetem nga klasa e larte qe kishte hyrje ne pallatin mbreteror.  

Ne 1625 fama e piktures kishte marre dhene, ne ate kohe Duka e Buckingham po mundohej ta blinte kete pikture per Angline. 

Ne 1650 piktura u leviz ne "Louvre" , shtepi mbreterore ne ate kohe (sot muze). 

Gjate viteve 1700 piktura u mbrojt ne banimet private te mbretit. Ne 1800 u vendos ne dhomen e gjumit te Napoleonit, ne Tuileres, deri ne 1804, kohe ne te cilen u zhvendos ne Galerine e Madhe te Muzeut Louvre. 

Ne kohen kur piktura u be publike, jo vetem shume piktore e admiruan dhe filluam te punonin mbi kopjet e saj por dhe masat i dhane nje vleresim shume te larte. Nga mesi i viteve 1800 kjo pikture ishte kthyer ne nje legjende. 

Ne 1911 Mona Lisen e vodhen nga muzeu. Ne kete kohe ajo u publikua ne gazeta, piktura madje dhe kartona per femije. 
Pablo Picasso ishte nje nga njerzit qe u moren ne pyetje ne kete kohe. Ai kishte blere me pare disa skulptura gurri nga nje burre i quajtur Pieret (skulptura te cilat ishin vjedhur nga po i njejti muze), rrjedhimisht Picasso mendonte se Mona Lisa ishte vjedhur nga i njejti njeri. 

Ne 1939 kur ne France filloi Lufta e Dyte Boterore, muzeu Louvre evakuoi punimet me te shtrenjta dhe te rendesishme (ketu dhe Mona Lisa), ne nje vend larg Parisit. 
Per te treguar se keto punime ishin akoma ne gjendje te mire, njerzit qe u moren me mirembajtjen e tyre perdornin kodin "la Joconde a le sourire" (Zhakonda eshte duke qeshur).

Ne 1963 Mona Lisa u paraqit ne nje Galeri Nacionale ne SHBA ku gati 1 ½ milion njerez qendruan ne rradhe per ta pare. Po ne kete vit Salvador Dali shkroi nje artikull per Art News (Lajme Arti) ku diskutonte teorite e tij mbi efektet provokuese te kesaj pikture. Ku artikull u publikua perseri ne 1992 (faqja 166). 

Mona Lisa u paraqit ne Japoni ne pranvere te vitit 1974, ne muzeun Nacional te Tokios. Piktura terhoqi gati 1.5 milion vizitore, duke arritur nje rekord per vezhgues pikturash ne Japoni (rekordi nuk eshte thyer akoma). Xhami me tre shtresa i cili mbron Mona Lisen ishte dhurate e Japonezeve pas kesaj "vizite te piktures" ne Japoni. 

Ne 1982/1983 artisti japonez Tadahiko Ogawa krijoi nje kopje te Mona Lises te perbere nga 63 feta buke, te thekur. Origjinali i kopjes* ekspozohet ne Mexico City ndersa ne Orlando, Fl (SHBA) eshte nje tjeter kopje e krikuar nga Ogawa por duke perdorur "material/ushqim" tjeter. 

 

Ky ishte krijimi i tij i pare. Ne koleksionin e tij bejne pjese dhe "Gostia e Fundit" e da Vincit si dhe "Lindja e Venusit" nga Botticelli.  

Kopja me permasa me te vogla te kesaj pikture eshte krijuar nga Yves Gerard ( 9x13 milimetra) nga Luxemburgu, dhe ndodhet sot ne Muzeum e Miniaturave ne Drome, Fronce. 

Eric Harshbarger krijoi nje mozaik te titulluar "Mona Lego" (pasi perdori LEGO te zeza, blu, jeshile, te kuqe, te bardha dhe te verdha). Per kete projekt ju deshen rreth 2000 LEGO. Permasat e mozaikut jane 6 kembe e gjere dhe 8 kembe e larte. 

 

Me permasa me te medha mund ta shikoni ketu . 

Artisti bashkekohor Karen Eland krijoi Mona Lisen duke perdorur kafe (qe pijme) si ngjyre dhe e titulloi krijimin "Mona Latte" . 

Monalisa eshte perdorur si karakter ne kartona per femije si Breshkat Ninja ( Ninja Turtles) ; u perdor si sfond per lojrat e reja te Star Trek si dhe njerzit krijuan nje lule te quajtur Mona Lisa e cila zgjatet gati 2 kembe nga toka dhe perbehet nga tone te ndryshme te rozes. 

Ne 1990, artistja franceze Orlan ka filluar serine e gjashte operacioneve plastike ne menyre qe te duket si nje "krijim kompjuterik", i cili u formua nga bashkimi i fotove te Mona Lizes, Psyche (e Gerome) si dhe "Lindja e Venusit"(Botticelli). Deri tani aktorez i kane dhene ballin e Mona Lizes, hunden e Psyche dhe mjekren e Venusit. 

Ne 2000 ne Japoni u hap ekspozita " Les 100 Sourires de Monna Lisa" ( 100 te qeshurat e Mona Lises), ku moren pjese punime te artisteve te cilin kishin kopjuar apo kishin rrikrijuar "Mona Lisen" pergjate 5 shekujve te shkuar.  

Nje teori gjithashtu egzsiton e cila shpejgon se Xhakonda eshte nje vete-portret i da Vincit.

----------


## ornament

Ndersa portreti i Da Vinçit hyn tek Arti, ato manovrat e tjera hyjne tek Cirku. Japonezve ky i fundit u pelqen mjaft.

Ndersa une kam nje pyetje per hapesen e kesaj teme: Pse ky portet eshte bere i famshem, çfare ka te BUKUR e te jashtezakonshem ai? Kuptohet ne krahasim me portrete te tjere qe siç e dini jane te panumert.
Mos valle rastesia ka ndikuar per kete.

Neqofte se qellimi ketij posti ishte te tregoje picat e bera nga japonezet e frymezuar, atehere une terhiqem.

----------


## Fiori

Temen e kam nisur me fjalet : "Disa kuriozitete mbi jeten e pikturës". Me duket interesante dhe aspak humbje kohe te lexoj _(qofte dhe mbi cirkun apo picat)_ kuriozitete te cilat nuk i dija me pare, kjo eshte arsyeja perse mendova se do ishte sado pak interesante dhe per lexuesin shqiptar te lexonte fakte te tilla te cilat nuk egzistojne te perkthyera ne gjuhen shqipe. 

Perse piktura te vecanta behen te njohura ne rrjedhen e kohes ju takon ta shpjegojne historianet e artit. 

Duke u bazuar ne njohurite e mia (amatore) do thoja se duhet pasur parasysh koha kur ky portret eshte pikturuar, efektet dhe ngjyrat e perdorura (jo te njohura per kohen) si dhe faktore te tjere te cilet e vecojne kete portret nga portretet e tjera. Shume thone qe arsyeja kryesore eshte qeshja ironiko-enigmatike e Mona Lisës. Per mendimin tim nuk perjashtohet dhe fakti se portreti thjesht ra ne duar te shkathta tregetare te cilat diten si ta reklamonin, ngrinin vlerat dhe shisnin ate. 

Fakti eshte se ne pak a shume jemi te lire te mendojme cfare te duam per aq kohe sa nuk mund te kemi fakte te sakta dhe te dokumentuara mbi arsyet e verteta.

Se sa e vleresoj une kete portret, apo dikush tjeter, mbetet thjesht pjese e shijeve personale dhe eshte e pa vlere te diskutohen keto te fundit. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## drini_në_TR

*Fiori*  shumë interesant!  :buzeqeshje: 

Kjo pikturë vërtetë paska udhëtuar shumë më tepër se vjolina e kuqe. Edhe unë, si Ornamenti, s'harrij të kuptoj vërtetë pse kjo pikturë është kaq e rëndësishme. S'ka dyshim që dora që e ka pikturuar është e famshme, por megjithatë... 

Përsa i përket lidhjes me autoportretin e tij, dhe me pikturën në vetvete, këto proporcione vërtetë qëndrojnë? Kjo pyetje i shkon Fiorit, por edhe gjithësecilit që e di. 

Vërtetë interesant fakti që është vizituar nga miliona vizitorë.

drini.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Vepra e mjeshtrit Leonardo Da Vinci, nga Hermitage në Quirinale të Romës dhe Palazzo Ducale të Venezias. Ajo u realizua më 1490 kur mjeshtri ishte piktor pranë Dukës Sforza të Milanos dhe në të njëjtën kohë punonte për mrekullinë e njohur në të gjithë botën Darka e fundit 

Madonna Litta shoqëron presidentin Putin 


Angela Vicentini

Së bashku me presidentin rus Vladimir Putin mbërriti në Romë dhe u ekspozua në sallën e flamujve të pallatit të Quirinales (pallatit të presidencës italiane) Madonna Litta, një nga pikturat më të famshme të mjeshtrit të madh Leonardo Da Vinci. Piktura vjen nga muzeu Hermitage i Shën Petërburgut dhe mbas etapës së saj të parë në Romë (7 - 10 dhjetor) do të vazhdojë udhëtimin për në Venecia (15 dhjetor-15 janar) ku do të ekspozohet në Palazzo Ducale, salla e hartave, në koincidencë me rihapjen e Teatrit La Fenice që do të inaugurohet me një koncert të orkestres së Shën Petërburgut. Kështu për dy muaj, të tërë italianët do të mund të admirojmë një kryevepër që është krenaria e popullit rus dhe më e preferuara nga gjithë veprat e ekspozuara, edhe pse në sallat e muzeut Hermitage ekziston një tjetër mrekulli e Leonardos e titulluar Madonna Benois pikturuar nga mjeshtri në vitet 1472 dhe 1480 . Kjo vepër mbërriti në Shën Petërburg më 1914 ndërsa Madonna Litta ka mbërritur në Rusi shumë vite më parë. Bënte pjesë në koleksionin e artit të dukës milanez Antonio Litta Visconti i cili më 1865 vendosi tia shesë muzeut perandorak rus për 100 mijë franga së bashku me 3 piktura të tjera të Parmigianino-s, Correggio-s dhe Sassoferrato-s. Blerja e pikturës Madonna Litta nga muzeu Hermitage i Shën Petërburgut bëri shumë zhurmë në pallatet mbretërore të Europës. Gustav Friedrich Waagen, studiues i artit dhe drejtor i galerisë së Berlinit, tentoi pa sukses të bindte mbretin e Prusisë për të blerë pikturën të cilën e gjykonte si vepër të Leonardo Da Vinci-t dhe e cilësonte si xhevahirin më të çmuar të muzeut Hermitage. Sipas specialistëve vepra u realizua nga Leonardo më 1490 kur ishte piktor pranë Dukës Sforza të Milanos dhe në të njëjtën kohë punonte edhe për mrekullinë e tij të famshme të njohur në të gjithë botën Ultima Cena (darka e fundit) në dhomën e ngrënies të kishës Santa Maria delle Grazie. Por nëse kjo e fundit në shekuj dihej që ishte vepër e mjeshtrit të madh, Madonna Litta mendohet që është e Leonardos. Dyshimet për vërtetësinë e firmës së kësaj vepre filluan që më 1800 dhe për gjithë këto vite specialistët e artit ndaheshin në dy grupe sipas tezave që mbështesnin. Më 1990 u vendos që të kthehej në Milano për një ekspozitë dhe një diskutim të përbashkët të specialistëve më të mëdhenj të artit leonardesk të cilët në mënyrë definitive e cilësojnë si një vepër të shkollës së Leonardos ndofta e nxënësve të tij Giovan Antonio Boltraffio ose Marco DOggiono. Por për Tatiana Kustodieva drejtuese e muzeut rus Hermitage dhe dy specialistët italianë Carlo Perdetti e Claudio Strinati që mbajtën edhe fjalën e hapjes në inaugurim ku ishte prezent Presidenti i Republikës Italiane Carlo Azeglio Ciampi, vepra ështe absolutisht e Leonardos. Në mënyrë unanime të tre mbrojnë tezën se asnjë nga nxënësit e tij nuk arriti këtë nivel përsosmërie të ngjyrave dhe ekspresionit në pikturim. Ngjyra bojë qielli e mantelit dhe e kuqja e fustanit të Madonës janë të njëjta me ato të krishtit tek Cenacolo. Flokët e fëmijës bjond dhe kaçurrel që janë një pasion i madh i Leonardos të kujtojnë ato të portretit të Ginevra deBenci. Eshtë një pikurë me dimensione të vogla 42x33 centimetra, e pikturuar mbi dru e më vonë e transferuar në pëlhurë dhe tregon Madonën që i jep qumësht fëmijës. Kjo virgjëreshë është veshur në mënyrë elegante që të kujton gratë fisnike milaneze në gjysmën e dytë të shek.XIV. Në sfond, mbas shpatullave të Madonës, janë dy dritare ku duken dy peizazhe që të kujtojnë atë të së mrekullueshmes Gioconda që ruhet në muzeun e Luvrit në Paris. Fëmija që në një dorë mban një kanarinë e me tjetrën shtrëngon gjoksin e nënës është i shkujdesur dhe shikon horizontin. Mbi të gjitha, theksojnë mbrojtësit e tezës së Leonardos, vështrimi i virgjëreshës është tipike e mjeshtrit të madh: shpreh ëmbëlsi, mister, durim. Claudio Strinati mbasi zbulon profilin e Madonës që të kujton atë të Filippo-s në Cenacolo thekson: është misteri i madh leonardesk i përbërë nga hiri magjepsës i hollë, meditimit të qetë dhe energjisë jetësore të fuqishme. Ndërsa Carlo Perdetti pyet veten nëse Madona është në këmbë apo e ulur dhe nënvizon që edhe në këtë pikturë dominon loja me perceptimin e vëzhguesit që është tipike e Leonardos, dhe duke cituar nga dorëshkrimet e mjeshtrit vazhdon: Kur bën figurën tënde mendo mirë kush është dhe atë që ti do që të bëje. Të dy studiuesit e Leonardos mbështetin tezën që Madonna Litta ishte një nga pikturat më të imituara nga nxënësit e mjeshtrit të madh dhe nëse Madonna Benois përmblidhte gjithë kërkimet e artit në shek.XIV, kryevepra që ekspozohet në Quirinale njoftonte zhvillimin e pikturës italiane në shekujt e ardhshëm. 



11/11/2003  (Shekulli )

----------


## shigjeta

*Xhokonda e Leonardo Da Vinçit me një binjake*

Ambientet e Muzeut të Madridit u kthyen në teatrin e një prej zbulimeve më të rëndësishme të historisë së artit: ekspertët e galerisë spanjolle kanë identifikuar një kopje të Xhokondës së Leonardo da Vinçit, pikturuar nga një prej nxënësve të tij më të afërt, me shumë gjasë Andrea Salai (sipas historianëve, i dashuri i mjeshtrit), ose Françesco Melzi. Tabloja është ekspozuar në Muzeun e Madridit. Specialistët kishin muaj që po studionin veprën, duke ia nënshtruar atë një procesi pastrimi, duke hequr vernikun e errët që mbulonte bojërat e vajit. Tabloja, që për shumë kohë në fondet e muzeut, ishte konsideruar si një kopje banale e një prej portreteve më të famshme femërore të Da Vinçit, që ruhet në Luvër të Parisit, është riklasifikuar. Dishepulli i Leonardos ka bërë këtë dublim pikërisht në studion e mjeshtrit të Rilindjes, në Firence, ndërkohë që ai po realizonte pikturën origjinale. Edhe dimensionet e dy pikturave janë gati të ngjashme (Xhokonda e Luvrit: 77 cm x 53 cm, ndërsa kopja 76 cm x 57 cm). Piktura e nxënësit të Leonardos ka mbërritur në koleksionin mbretëror spanjoll në vitin 1666.

_Panorama_

----------


## shigjeta

_Majtas, Xhokonda Origjinale e Da Vinçit. Djathtas, kopja e Madridit_

----------

